# Bb-lp20



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

not sure about the ettiquette but i'm looking for a replacement bottom bracket for an old Giant ATX. the one that i pulled out of it is Shimano Japan BB-LP20.

a shout goes out to anyone who remembers me

:heart:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

The LP series are cheap OE spec bottom brackets that are directly replacable by any square taper of your choice. The current "XT level" Shimano replacement is the UN-73 or "Deore level" UN-53. Both are reliable, but the UN73 is sealed a bit better and has a hollow spindle for slightly lighter weight.

Assuming you're using the same cranks, just pick up a 68mm x whatever spindle length your LP-20 has now and make the swap.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks f*nætik!!


----------

